# Mixing 14/2 and 12/2 wire on one circuit?



## Lighting Retro (Mar 11, 2012)

you can run wire above code minimums without issue, but your capacity on the circuit is related to the smallest conductor on the circuit. Sounds like you have determined this is not an issue for you, and you might save a few bucks by using material you have in stock vs buy a new roll of wire when you only needed a few feet.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Where are you located? Codes will vary by location.

Here in the states one is required to have one of the following scenarios for bathrooms:

1)OUTLETS in multiple bathrooms can be on a shared 20 amp circuit.

OR

2) You can have a dedicated 20 amp circuit for ONE bathroom's outlets, lights, fan, etc on one.

But in the case you suggest you would not be meeting current code standards only having 15amp capacity.


----------



## Dierte (Jan 23, 2011)

NEC states that whatever gauge you start a circuit with you must end the circuit with that gauge.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Dierte said:


> NEC states that whatever gauge you start a circuit with you must end the circuit with that gauge.


Do you have a code section to back that up?


----------



## Dierte (Jan 23, 2011)

jbfan said:


> Do you have a code section to back that up?


Let me look.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Dierte said:


> NEC states that whatever gauge you start a circuit with you must end the circuit with that gauge.


 ...and you should leave witrh the girl you brought to the dance.:laughing:


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You will not find it in the code book Dierte.

i would not remove 1/4 of the circuit capacity just to keep the 14-2 in the circuit. Remove it and keep the 20 amp capacity.


----------



## Dierte (Jan 23, 2011)

I stand corrected. Must have been one of those things I was told long ago.


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

14/2 on 15 amps

12/2 on 20 amps

You can never have 14/2 on a 20 amp circuit.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

seansy59 said:


> 14/2 on 15 amps
> 
> 12/2 on 20 amps
> 
> You can never have 14/2 on a 20 amp circuit.


Never is a long time.:whistling2:

There are times when it is allowed.


----------



## busman (Nov 7, 2008)

seansy59 said:


> 14/2 on 15 amps
> 
> 12/2 on 20 amps
> 
> You can never have 14/2 on a 20 amp circuit.


Oh really. Got a code section to back that up?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

seansy59 said:


> 14/2 on 15 amps
> 
> 12/2 on 20 amps
> 
> You can never have 14/2 on a 20 amp circuit.


Might want to check out motor circuit or HVAC sizing.

You would be correct for general purpose circuits.


----------

